# Fun Turkey Hunt



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I didn't draw the limited entry but was still able to Harvest on the statewide hunt. I love the time of year we are able to do this, gives you something to "tide you over" until the end of the year when all the other hunting starts. Good time with a great friend. Thanks again Nate for calling this guy in for me.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shot a bird like that this year, but it still makes me jealous!! nice bird!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Strong work.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Great bird. Congrats!


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations! looks like a great mature bird. I know that manysteps has been hitting the hills real hard and would like to put the hammer down on something like that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bird congrats


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

woah! Beautiful bird. Congrats.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Most EXCELLENT!!!!


----------

